# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Vitamines,voeding en huid - Artikel

## Agnes574

Vitamines en voeding 

Het idee dat voeding een direct effect zou hebben op de huid spreekt tot de verbeelding. Te meer gezien de huid wordt beschouwd als de spiegel van de gezondheid en het gemoed. Verschillende huidziekten of -afwijkingen worden toegeschreven aan een slechte voeding. 

In dit kader kan je je ook afvragen welke invloed vitamines,voedingssupplementen ed hebben op onze huid. 

Vitaminen en cosmetica 
In huidcrèmes, shampoo en dergelijke zitten vaak vitaminen zoals vitamine A, b-caroteen, vitamine B5, B8 en E. Van al deze vitaminen wordt beweerd dat zij op de een of andere manier zorgen voor gezonde haren of een gezonde huid (zie onderaan). De samenstellers stellen dat deze vitaminen via de huid of het haar worden opgenomen en zo plaatselijk inwerken. De huid vormt echter zon goede barrière tegen stoffen van buitenaf dat alleen uit zeer hoog gedoseerde medicinale crèmes vitaminen het lichaam kunnen binnendringen. Deze crèmes zijn alleen op doktersvoorschrift te bekomen. 

In de gewone cosmetica zitten te weinig werkzame stoffen om bijzondere effecten te hebben. De vitaminen moeten via de voeding in het lichaam worden opgenomen . En wat kan je verwachten van schijfjes komkommer op licht gezwollen ogen en een yoghurtmasker als hydraterende crème? Het bewijs dat dergelijk huis- en tuinmiddeltjes werken ontbreekt, maar de dermatologen zijn het er in het algemeen over eens: baat dit niet, het schaadt niet (behalve bij personen met een allergie). Een goede hygiëne en het gebruik van verzorgende producten kunnen bijdragen tot het algemeen welbevinden, zolang men er maar geen wonderen van verwacht. 

Voedingssupplementen en schoonheid 

Supplementen hebben doorgaans pas een gunstig effect bij tekorten als gevolg van een inadequate voeding (bv. bij veganisten, zieke bejaarden). Het gebruik van voedingssupplementen vereist bovendien de nodige voorzichtigheid.
 Een teveel van de meeste wateroplosbare vitaminen wordt gewoon uitgeplast. Sommige kunnen in een overdosis via supplementen echter ook bijwerkingen hebben zoals opvliegers, diarree en aandoeningen van de zenuwen. 
 Een overdosis vitamine C kan bijvoorbeeld de opname van koper negatief beïnvloeden en leiden tot nierstenen bij mensen die daar gevoelig voor zijn. 
 De vetoplosbare vitaminen A en D kunnen in te grote dosissen eveneens schadelijk zijn voor de gezondheid. Overdreven inname van vitamine A tijdens de zwangerschap kan schade toebrengen aan het ongeboren kind. 
 Ook mineralen riskeren in grote hoeveelheden aanleiding te geven tot vergiftigingsverschijnselen (bv. koper, seleen en zink). 
Een overdosis seleen via supplementen kan gepaard gaan met verlies van haar, nagels en tanden, huidbeschadigingen en aandoeningen van het zenuwstelsel.

Baat het niet, het schaadt niet gaat hier dus niet altijd op. Nauwlettend toezicht op het gebruik van voedingssupplementen is essentieel. Bovendien heeft het nut om naast een goede voeding vrij te verkrijgen voedingssupplementen in te nemen voor een stralende huid, nog geen algemene wetenschappelijke bevestiging gevonden. 

Onzinvitaminen 
Verschillende stoffen worden samen met vitaminen en mineralen aangeprezen als onmisbaar voor de gezondheid. Deze uitspraken zijn soms echter slechts gebaseerd op onderzoek bij proefdieren. Omdat het lichaam van mensen anders is dan dat van proefdieren gelden uitkomsten uit onderzoek bij dieren niet zonder meer voor de mens. Soms is de basis alleen laboratoriumonderzoek. 
Door de complexheid van het menselijke lichaam kunnen in het labo verschillende effecten over het hoofd worden gezien. Een voedingsstof wordt pas als essentieel voor de mens beschouwd wanneer bij mensen is aangetoond dat door een tekort aan deze bepaalde stof in de voeding verschijnselen optreden .
Zogenaamde onzinvitaminen waaraan gunstige effecten op het uiterlijk zijn toegedicht, zijn bijvoorbeeld PABA (para-aminobenzoëzuur), procaïne, superoxide-dismutase en taurine.


Soorten vitamines en de huid 
Bepaalde vitaminen worden vaak naar voor geschoven als zogenaamde wondermiddelen voor een perfecte uitstraling. Uit het volgende overzicht blijkt echter dat ook deze vitaminen zoals andere essentiële voedingsstoffen ruim voorkomen in de alledaagse voeding. Wie evenwichtig en gevarieerd eet, krijgt met andere woorden alle essentiële voedingsstoffen binnen om gezond en fit te blijven, en dit zowel vanbinnen als vanbuiten. 

 vitamine A
voor het goed functioneren van de ogen, namelijk voor de aanpassing van de ogen aan de duisternis; 
voor een gezonde huid, gezond haar en tandvlees; 
bij een langdurig en ernstig tekort (bv. mensen die geen vet gebruiken en weinig groenten en fruit eten): nachtblindheid, doffe ogen, een droge schilferige huid en dof haar.
 bronnen in de voeding:
Vitamine A komt voor in 2 vormen: retinol (in dierlijke producten) en carotenoïden (vooral b-caroteen, in plantaardige producten). 
retinol: smeer- en bereidingsvet, vis, halfvolle en volle melk en melkproducten, eidooier, lever; 
b-caroteen (pro-vitamine A, vitamine A kan in het lichaam zelf worden gemaakt uit caroteen) in groenten en fruit (vooral in koolsoorten, donkergroene bladgroenten, oranje en gele groenten en fruit). 

 vitamine E 
wordt vaak in verband gebracht met het tegengaan van veroudering, wetenschappelijk is dit bij mensen echter nog nooit aangetoond; 
speelt een rol in rode bloedcellen en in celwanden van de weefsels in ons lichaam, het beschermt de meervoudig onverzadigde vetten in ons lichaam tegen oxidatie en kan zo als antioxidant mogelijk ook helpen bij de bescherming van de huid tegen negatieve effecten van utraviolet (zon)licht. 
 bronnen in de voeding: 
zonnebloemolie, dieethalvarine en -margarine, brood, graanproducten, noten, zaden, groenten en fruit. 

 vitamine B2 (riboflavine) 
nodig voor het gezond houden van de huid en de haren; 
bij een ernstig tekort (bv. bij mensen die geen of nauwelijks melkproducten gebruiken): een rode schilferende huid rond de ogen, de oren en de neus, kloofjes in de mondhoeken en een ontstoken tong.
 bronnen in de voeding: 
melk en melkproducten, vlees en vleeswaren, groenten en fruit, brood en graanproducten. 

 vitamine B5 (pantotheenzuur) 
zoals vitamine A belangrijk voor het herstel van de beschadigde huid.
 bronnen in de voeding: 
vrijwel alle voedingsmiddelen (het Griekse woord panto betekent overal in). 

 vitamine B6 (pyridoxine) 
speelt een belangrijke rol in de stofwisseling, is vooral nodig bij de afbraak en opbouw van eiwitten, reguleert de werking van bepaalde hormonen; 
bij een langdurig en ernstig tekort: zwakte, slapeloosheid, huidafwijkingen, zenuwaandoeningen en verminderde weerstand.
 bronnen in de voeding: 
vlees, vis, eieren, brood en graanproducten, aardappelen en peulvruchten, groenten, melk en melkproducten, kaas. 

 vitamine B8 (biotine) 
speelt een rol bij de vorming van vetzuren in het lichaam en zorgt voor het gezond houden van de huid, het haar en de nagels; 
bij tekorten: veranderingen in de huid (seborroïsche dermatitis), haarverlies.
 bronnen in de voeding: 
eieren, lever, melk, noten en pindas. 

 vitamine C 
nodig voor stevige cellen en zorgt voor een goede wondgenezing, het staat ook bekend als antioxidant; 
bij een ernstig tekort (bv. bij mensen die nauwelijks groenten en fruit eten): verminderde weerstand, slapeloosheid, vermoeidheid, reumatische klachten, vertraagde wondgenezing, tandvleesbloedingen, onderhuidse en inwendige bloedingen (scheurbuik).
 bronnen in de voeding: 
fruit (vooral citrusfruit, kiwis, bessen en aardbeien), groenten (vooral koolsoorten), aardappelen. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

